# jute rag



## alan lantz (Jul 28, 2010)

anyone know where i can buy a jute rag.Not the one ray allen has


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

alan lantz said:


> anyone know where i can buy a jute rag.Not the one ray allen has


Go to a fabric store, get yourself 3 yards of burlap. It will make you 3 nice rags. Roll them up tight and tie one end with a string and there you have 3 jute rags for about 10 bucks


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Just get your club helper to give you an old sleeve cover. We make all sorts of puppy and young dog toys out of one old sleeve cover.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

our local feed store sells burlap bags for a buck
they work rolled up but come apart faster than jute obviously


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

If its for a puppy I would prefer French linen


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Don't know if this is what you are talking about. My pup loves it.

/www.dogsportgear.com/Puppy_rag_puppy_needs.html


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

feed store=grain bags

garden center=burlap rolls 25,50, and 100 ft lengths 3 feet wide...

I think I paid under 20 bucks for a 100 ft roll, at the garden center...lightweight jute but rolls up real nice for pups...


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> I think I paid under 20 bucks for a 100 ft roll, at the garden center...lightweight jute but rolls up real nice for pups...


Jeez Joby, are you making dresses out of that burlap? What the heck would you need a 100' roll for?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Jeez Joby, are you making dresses out of that burlap? What the heck would you need a 100' roll for?


well it takes about 5-6 feet to roll up into a nice strong sausage, it is not nearly as tough as the feed bag jute..more for wrapping root balls I think..and it is pretty lightweight so it gets shredded pretty easily...over time.

So you get a bout 15-20 out of a roll...

I end up giving a lot away to people that need them..I don't even have any right now...LOL

last one I bought I only had enough to make a girdle for myself...I was disappointed for sure


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh, that stuff eh? Yeah it's pretty raggedy and wouldn't hold up that well.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Oh, that stuff eh? Yeah it's pretty raggedy and wouldn't hold up that well.


they make heavier rolls, you can get them online...but a lot more money...
the thin stuff works ok for pups, if rolled up tightly...

feed bags are pretty good for "rags".


----------

